# Unbelievable



## Uncle-chicken (Jul 22, 2013)

Just put some stippling or texturing on it - it'll be fine. Well, except for that piece hanging down off the ceiling. Hang a light from that or something.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Little caulk, little paint and call it what it ain't.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Jaws said:


> Tape cover two inches, quit your bitching....


That's right, a tapers tape is two inches wide or 500 feet wide depending on how you look at it.


----------



## deter (Apr 4, 2013)

looks like the guy forgot his tape measure


----------



## Ancient Rocker (Jul 25, 2009)

Or couldn't read one.


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

deter said:


> looks like the guy forgot his tape measure


Tape measure... :laughing:


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

You have to hand it to them................They did pretty good at filling in there mistakes. :thumbsup:

I've seen a lot worse. :laughing:


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

Big Shoe said:


> You have to hand it to them................They did pretty good at filling in there mistakes. :thumbsup:
> 
> I've seen a lot worse. :laughing:


I can't imagine it could get much worse. 

They also over-drove their screws on the vast majority of the ceiling.

Not sure what to do about that. They already have 8 screws in the field of each rafter....

I'm off to go take down and redo the section I posted pics of....


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

Bad news...they glued this crap up.


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

Spencer said:


> I can't imagine it could get much worse.
> 
> ..


Just wait you will see much much worse


----------



## 5starbuilders (Jan 22, 2011)

Spencer said:


> Bad news...they glued this crap up.


Now that's unbelievable


----------



## fourcornerhome (Feb 19, 2008)

"Can of worms" ...I bet the framing is a mess too.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Spencer said:


> I'm off to go take down and redo the section I posted pics of....





Spencer said:


> Bad news...they glued this crap up.


Well, this is going to [email protected]@k.


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

fourcornerhome said:


> "Can of worms" ...I bet the framing is a mess too.


You have no idea...

In this 9' piece I had to take 1-1/2" to nothing on the top to make it level with the floor. 

Then I have this lovely area where the three cathedral ceilings all intersect. I can assure you that there was no thought as to how it would be drywalled when it was framed.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

That doesn't thrill me. Are you planning on floating the angles on the cathedrals when you hang it this time?


----------



## Texas Wax (Jan 16, 2012)

Spencer said:


> I can assure you that there was no thought as to how it would be drywalled when it was framed.



So what's new about that? 

Much closer to the norm than most want to believe.


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

hdavis said:


> That doesn't thrill me. Are you planning on floating the angles on the cathedrals when you hang it this time?


Tell me what you mean by float???

I back cut both pieces and rasp it good. Turned out good on this side.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

"The floating interior angle method helps minimize the possibility of fastener popping in areas adjacent to the wall and ceiling intersection and to minimize cracking due to structural stresses."

Find Figure 28 and discussion:

http://www.gypsum.org/technical/usi...sum-board-for-walls-and-ceilings-section-iii/


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

hdavis said:


> "The floating interior angle method helps minimize the possibility of fastener popping in areas adjacent to the wall and ceiling intersection and to minimize cracking due to structural stresses."
> 
> Find Figure 28 and discussion:
> 
> http://www.gypsum.org/technical/usi...sum-board-for-walls-and-ceilings-section-iii/


Interesting. It makes sense in theory when the wood movement causes cracks. However, I could see it creating another cause of cracks when the wood is not supporting the drywall the entire length due to crooked lumber/bad framing??? You would just have to really make sure you had the top board pressed tight to the framing.

Thanks for the link. :thumbup:


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

I don't know about bad framing - generally I'll redo / shim / add whatever framing I need to be able to get it flatish and screws in the right location.

The theory always looked good to me, and fewer screws for better results looks good as well. I haven't done enough volume in the major problem areas (cathedral ceilings, trusses, ...) to give a significant opinion, but it works fine for me so far. Some where I think I saw a recommendation to go 6" on ceilings and 8" on walls, but I'm not sure where I came across it, and that means a lot of extra nailers.


----------

